# you MUST take the road to perdition....



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...if you want to see the BEST film of 2002...

THIS is the film that "the two towers" will lose the academy award for best picture to...

THIS is the film the tobey mcguire will lose the best actor nomination to tom hanks for...

THIS is the film that will win paul newman the oscar, the golden globe, and myriad other awards for over ian mckellan...

This film doesn't have hobbits, muppits, light sabers, orks, trade federation shennanigans, web spinning, or extreme car chases...

THIS film has what they used to require actors to do in films-ACT!!!

go see "the road to perdition"...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Tom Hanks, Paul Newman? Now if they could get Carrot Top and Paulie Shore (Steven Segal will do as well) I'd watch it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This one is definitely a must see for me!


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Jack, you understated the movie. " The Road to Perdition" is one of the great movies of all times. It's a 5+! Its story is so Faulkneresque, one must watch with their heart and mind. It takes us back to movies before colored television, when there was no stereo, no big screen, and in many cases no color, where the story was carried by the cast and crew. A must see!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, it's one of those films that works on practically all levels as a film...and this is ONLY sam mendes second outing!!!! unless this fellow gets struck by the curse of orsen welles,...

the thing is, it won't make spidey or clone or even MIB2 money, and that's a real shame-it says something not too positive about the taste of the general movie going public-it's very much like the type of film they were making in the forties, but i'm kinda glad it wasn't filmed in black and white(tho it should have been), just because i don't think ANYONE knows how to film in B&W anymore...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I just got back from seeing this movie. WOW! Great flick. The movie's pacing is so understated that it really makes some of the acts of violence seem much more shocking without having ultra-gore. Very well done.

The acting by Hanks was incredible. Newman was also fantastic as a supporting actor. And the actor who played Hank's 12 year-old was no slouch!

There is another reason to see this movie in the theater: It's going to look like crap on a TV screen EPECIALLY via DBS sorry to say. The movie's tone is set by the visuals. The movie takes place in the winter of 1931. This is the height of the depression and it deals with a rather dark subject. The movie is visually dark. The colors are VERY muted. It reminds me of Film Noir more than anything Else. The cinematography is such that you HAVE to see it in it's full screen glory to be able to see what the Director of Photography created.

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

y'lnow-that's a very good point...and in recent years, i have just gotten lazy about not going to see films in the theatre because sooner or later it shows up on sat and i love watching movies from my bed...lol

but some films demand you see them in a theatre-max has been showing moulan rouge this week and this film drives that point home very well-MR is NOT a movie to watch on tv and neither is Road...

off topic-what's up with Max these days-seems HBO is "previewing some first run cable/sat movies there before they hit the HBO channels(planet of the apes was on max first also)...

wasn't max the shannon tweed channerl(y'know-this flicks that didn't meet the standards of showtime)for a long time???what's up with this???


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

I saw this Monday night and I was suprised at how good it was. The reviews I had read were not very kind, but I learned long ago not to put much stock into those.

I like the fact that Tom Hanks was willing to do such a dark role..this is not his best performance, but at lease he is not playing it safe like most oscar winners.

I think everybody is also right about this movie not looking so good on the small screen.

That being said, if may will beat the next lord of the rings instalment for best picture, not because it is a better movie per say but I think they are going to hold off any major awards for the lord of the rings until after the third movie. 

In theory all three movies should have the same quality since they were made at the same time..but knows what some editor with too much time on his hands might muck up...


----------

